# When, if ever, do you wear a three piece suit?



## kravi (Feb 26, 2013)

I know that "officially" a three piece suit is no more formal than a two piece, but on this side of the pond, at least, most people, I think, will tend to perceive it as both more formal and more stodgy.

I love including the vests in my suits that have them, but almost never do. It takes a very cold day for me feel that the "added warmth" provides a good enough excuse.

I wear suits for work. I wear suits to show respect and to show that I care, but never to show off. I am in sales. I wear blue grenadine ties with my grey and navy suits, and I try very hard not to be conspicuous. I want my customers paying attention to me as the person, not as "that guy".

What about you folks here? Who wears three piece suits? Why? Who doesn't and why?

--Me


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

I wear them frequently during non-summer months. If queried, I just explain that I'm simply following the advice I got in Boy Scouts: dress in layers. I can regulate my temperature throughout the day by doffing or donning my vest, which is a lot more practical than sitting at a desk in a jacket. If I'm concerned that the vest will be unduly distracting for someone, I can just leave it on my office door. However, once you do it semi-regularly, people will get used to it. More importantly, YOU will get used to it. Wearing something in a self-conscious way is troublesome, but if you aren't bothered by it, the chances that anyone else will be are low.


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

kravi said:


> I know that "officially" a three piece suit is no more formal than a two piece, but on this side of the pond, at least, most people, I think, will tend to perceive it as both more formal and more stodgy.
> 
> I love including the vests in my suits that have them, but almost never do. It takes a very cold day for me feel that the "added warmth" provides a good enough excuse.
> 
> ...


I wear one anyplace I'd wear a two-piece suit, and never feel that I'm showing off. Why do I wear one? Because I like the look. I have two in the fall/winter rotation and a third on the way.


----------



## TsAr (Mar 21, 2013)

I have never worn a three piece suit( and there is no reason) even though my tailor has advised me several times to do so...


----------



## Anthony Charton (May 7, 2012)

Whenever I feel like it.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

In the winter months, I love wearing a three-piece suit. As long as a two-piece suit is appropriate, I would never think of a three-piece as showing off. And I love the look, feel and, on the right day, the warmth it provides. That said, if it is really cold enough, I'll just throw a wool sweater or sweater vest on under the suit. I've noticed over the last two or so years, that the more sartorially conscious younger men are wearing three-piece suits occasionally and the suits are popping up more regularly in stores. 

J.Crew is showing several three-piece suits for the fall. While J.Crew gets its share of grief on this board for its slim fit / narrow lapel thing, it is also introducing / encouraging young men to wear suits, try different fabrics (look at how many heavy weight suits and interestingly retro patterns are on its site for the fall) and, in general, dress more professionally. Before the daggers come out, yes I know J.Crew also has some quirky ideas, odd combinations and youthful idiosyncrasies, but amidst all that, it also has a retro strain to a lot of what it does and, again, without its influence, a lot fewer young men would even think about wearing suits (even if they are ultra slim and worn with workbooks).


----------



## Tim Correll (Jul 18, 2005)

For me, 3-piece suits are the only way to go when the temperature (actual and real feel) is a maximum of 79 degrees Fahrenheit. When the temperature (again, actual and real feel) is a minimum of 80 degrees Fahrenheit, 2-piece only for me.


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

I agree with the seasonal comments - I generally don't opt for three pieces in the summer months. But then again, versatility rests in the fact that you don't have to wear the vest - leave it at home and you have a perfectly wearable two-piece suit (assuming it wasn't a heavy flannel or similar).


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

I prefer a three piece to a two piece because when the material is carefully chosen you can mix them. I have just taken delivery on my second (though it will have to go back to the tailor for a modest adjustment) and wear one or the other every Sunday from October through March and sometimes April depending on the weather. I'm considering using one of the vests (probably the blue) under my two piece black when we go to the symphony Saturday evening. More formal? No. More attractive? I think so.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

I guess here is where you need to know the people around you well enough to know if they will be put off by it.

Where I live, I rarely see three piece suits. When I do, it's far more frequent for social than for business.

While they are technically correct, you would want to avoid "overdoing it" in the eyes of those around you if you are in a situation where their opinions can affect you and your performance.

If it does not matter, then I suppose there is nothing wrong with wearing the three piece suit.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Weddings. Nights out. Whenever I just feel like it.



TsAr said:


> I have never worn a three piece suit( and there is no reason) even though my tailor has advised me several times to do so...


I don't like that line of thinking. There's no reason to put the amount of thought we do into clothing, yet we do anyways because we want to look our best. Therefore, the only reason you need is to look good. Listen to your tailor.


----------



## alaric (May 23, 2005)

I have about the same number of three piece suits as I have two piece, so I generally just alternate. In summer I wear linen or light weight wool. I have perceived no negative reaction to wearing them. Though, admittedly, I was once mistaken for a lawyer instead of a graphic designer.


----------



## Ματθαῖος (Jun 17, 2011)

RogerP said:


> I wear one anyplace I'd wear a two-piece suit, and never feel that I'm showing off. Why do I wear one? Because I like the look. I have two in the fall/winter rotation and a third on the way.


Very nice.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

When the suit jacket is on, the vest part of the three-piece suit is noticeable in a low-key way. Where the vest pops is when the suit jacket is off. Then the visual effect of the same color from legs up to neck, but with two arms swinging out in shirt fabric, really makes an impact. I normally get more comments about my three piece suits when the suit jacket is off then when it is on. All that said, I love the vest on / suit jacket off look. It has a very "I'm working hard and I'm a serious, non-nonsense person" look IMHO. Any thoughts?


----------



## MaxBuck (Apr 4, 2013)

Fading Fast said:


> ... I love the vest on / suit jacket off look. It has a very "I'm working hard and I'm a serious, non-nonsense person" look IMHO. Any thoughts?


It has a Bob Cratchit look to me, but each to his own.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Fading Fast said:


> When the suit jacket is on, the vest part of the three-piece suit is noticeable in a low-key way. Where the vest pops is when the suit jacket is off. Then the visual effect of the same color from legs up to neck, but with two arms swinging out in shirt fabric, really makes an impact. I normally get more comments about my three piece suits when the suit jacket is off then when it is on. All that said, I love the vest on / suit jacket off look. It has a very "I'm working hard and I'm a serious, non-nonsense person" look IMHO. Any thoughts?


It doesn't look all that bad, I suppose, obviously, you would have your coat on if you needed to be wearing it. That said, it just tells me that you are working in your shirtsleeves and happen to have a vest on.


----------



## Bohan (Sep 16, 2013)

When worn without the suit jacket, it helps prevent wearing out the suit, particularly shiny elbows, and it can hold a pocket watch. A boss wearing a vest and pocket watch without a suit jacket will look more boss-like than someone wearing a two piece suit, and he'll probably be more comfortable.


----------



## Anthony Charton (May 7, 2012)

Bohan said:


> A boss wearing a vest and pocket watch without a suit jacket will look more boss-like than someone wearing a two piece suit


I respectfully but strongly disagree. If you want to look like a 'boss' in front of your employees, keep the jacket on, whatever's beneath.


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

Here is the real list of things to do if you want to look like a boss: 




Warning: perhaps NSFW; contains (humorous) colorful language.


----------



## Bohan (Sep 16, 2013)

If you could watch that video at work and get away with it, you're the boss.


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

alaric said:


> I have perceived no negative reaction to wearing them. Though, admittedly, I was once mistaken for a lawyer instead of a graphic designer.


You say that like it's a bad thing. :biggrin:



Ματθαῖος said:


> Very nice.


Thank you kindly.



Fading Fast said:


> When the suit jacket is on, the vest part of the three-piece suit is noticeable in a low-key way. Where the vest pops is when the suit jacket is off. Then the visual effect of the same color from legs up to neck, but with two arms swinging out in shirt fabric, really makes an impact. I normally get more comments about my three piece suits when the suit jacket is off then when it is on. All that said, I love the vest on / suit jacket off look. It has a very "I'm working hard and I'm a serious, non-nonsense person" look IMHO. Any thoughts?


I agree with much of that. The vest sans jacket is definitely an impactful look, but I don't really have a preference - I like it both ways.


----------



## mhdena (Jan 4, 2008)

kravi said:


> I know that "officially" a three piece suit is no more formal than a two piece, but on this side of the pond, at least, most people, I think, will tend to perceive it as both more formal and more *debonair*.


Fixed it for you


----------



## filfoster (Aug 23, 2011)

They've been out of fashion for a while, haven't they? I really must get over to that Fashion Forum more often.. whoah, that's this one. 

I wear some 'vintage' styled peaked lapel ones from Indy Magnoli occasionally during the holiday season for the hell of it. No one seems to notice but then I've reached the age where that's usual.


----------



## TimelesStyle (Aug 25, 2013)

Just ordered my first for my own wedding next May. I don't wear suits for work, and the seldom occasions on which I do, I rarely wear a tie, so a three-piece is out (or at least the vest is). However I have other "service" suits for work-related purposes and would wear a three-piece in any evening environment in which I would wear a two-piece (weather permitting).


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

I'm curious why some of you think they are perceived as "stodgy" or "out of fashion". Certainly _someon_e is buying them because fashion designers keep selling them, albeit too short with low rise belted trousers. There also seems to be more young guys wearing them than before.

The three piece suit is hardly dead, it just evolved with the fit trends.


----------



## LordSmoke (Dec 25, 2012)

The three-piece is my preferred look. They were surprisingly hard to find for a long time at my price point. I wear them whenever I lecture or attend an official meeting. In my environment (university arts and sciences), a tie looks formal and stodgy. The vest only adds a bit of quirkiness to my already unusual attire. Alas, I don't have a sufficient collection of suits, so I go with sport coats and sweater vests in cooler weather. Planning on a three piece seersucker next spring.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

filfoster said:


> I wear some 'vintage' styled peaked lapel ones from Indy Magnoli occasionally during the holiday season for the hell of it. No one seems to notice but then I've reached the age where that's usual.


Photos?


----------



## RM Bantista (May 30, 2009)

Gentlemen:
(And those who aspire to be so),
Grand Masters of every moment and always willing and able to play many moves in advance of whatsoever position should present,
You know who you are, and you have no requirement for validation of your decisions on any particular point of order in your play; You are alive and well when others have passed on into their own morass of certainty and conviction, out played and well-understood by the wiser minds of other persons. Certainly, one may present such a figure as everyone will always know that the one who is making the moment happen as it should is oneself. Any item of apparel is just an element in the composition of a life applied to a purpose. 
As a person of high standards and good character, one wears whatsoever may be my pleasure at any moment to accomplish the larger purposes in play.
On the particular matter of the three-piece suit for gentlemen, one enjoys them for themselves at any time and may easily project any demeanor as may accomplish the objectives to be achieved at any time and place.
A gentleman is always in control of his surroundings and the reactions of others to his presence on the scene, serene in action, and fearless.
If that is not to your pleasure, find your own way home in the dark as you like. One has no objection to any that may not enjoy the pleasure of the suiting for whatsoever reason may seem appropriate for their thoughtful approach to the matters of their own lives and livelihood.
Temperature is met with appropriate measures, none of which need exclude retaining a three-piece suit, gloves, and hat as the order of the day.
What's not to love about free will and generous latitude for others who pass by?
YMMV,
rudy


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
Informative, insightful, impressively eloquent...and well gee, just darn well said! Thanks for that, RM B.


----------



## filfoster (Aug 23, 2011)

Jovan said:


> Photos?


I usually post at work and our IT doesn't allow the 'photobucket' feature, although it allows me use stored photos such as the Avatar above. I will try to get something posted from home but that computer deserves a mob hit and burial.
The Magnoli suits are gray 'broken bone' weaves and a bold pinstripe and a dark blue tweed. I also got his reproduction of Rick Blaine's dinner jacket ensemble from 'Casablanca' which is fun as I also got Magnoli's batch of movie prop paperwork, like the 'letters of transit', his "OK Rick" credit voucher, the Paris letter from Ilse and Blaine's passport to stuff in the pockets.


----------



## TimelesStyle (Aug 25, 2013)

I agree, in that the vest/pocket watch boss is important enough that he doesn't have to leave his office, everyone comes to him, while the jacketed boss must sometimes venture out onto the floor.



Bohan said:


> When worn without the suit jacket, it helps prevent wearing out the suit, particularly shiny elbows, and it can hold a pocket watch. A boss wearing a vest and pocket watch without a suit jacket will look more boss-like than someone wearing a two piece suit, and he'll probably be more comfortable.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

RM Bantista said:


> Gentlemen:
> (And those who aspire to be so),
> Grand Masters of every moment and always willing and able to play many moves in advance of whatsoever position should present,
> You know who you are, and you have no requirement for validation of your decisions on any particular point of order in your play; You are alive and well when others have passed on into their own morass of certainty and conviction, out played and well-understood by the wiser minds of other persons. Certainly, one may present such a figure as everyone will always know that the one who is making the moment happen as it should is oneself. Any item of apparel is just an element in the composition of a life applied to a purpose.
> ...


This is fine, but you only control how you judge others. In the work environment, dressing to fit in can be a defense against them judging you.


----------



## filfoster (Aug 23, 2011)

forsbergact2000 states it well. That's true here. You can have as much 'fun' as you want with your attire as long as you're in IT, the call center or the carpentry crew. Otherwise, the occasional bowtie or three piece suit is as subversive as you will want to get and keep your job.


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

A three piece suit isn't the least bit subersive where I work. All I can say is that I am glad I don't work in an environment where such attire would put my emplyment in jeopardy. But then again, I really can't imagine where such an environment might be found.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

There are many business casual environments where wearing so much as a necktie (especially a necktie) will cast you as one who does not choose to be part of the group. Depending on your management and your supervisor, your choosing to ignore group norms can cost you in obvious as well as subtle ways. I'm not sure what you do for your living. Offices where ties are over the top unless you have a good reason (important meeting, etc.) probably outnumber offices where you can wear ties by a great deal.

Three piece suits may be and probably are over the top in many suit-wearing environments. If they are okay where you work, wear them. They do look nice.

In my office, my boss doesn't care if I "overdress" and the other employees accept it. I wear sportcoats and/or ties about three times a week; much of the time it is for what I am doing right after work; some of the time it is just because I "feel like it." If it would create a problem with my employer or cast me as an outsider, I would stop it immediately. (I am the accounting manager for a land development and real estate company. It probably helps me that I'm 57 years old; it would be far more over the top on days when I "overdress" if I were younger.)


----------



## Bohan (Sep 16, 2013)

TimelesStyle said:


> I agree, in that the vest/pocket watch boss is important enough that he doesn't have to leave his office, everyone comes to him, while the jacketed boss must sometimes venture out onto the floor.


I was actually picturing the vest/pocketwatch (cufflinks help too) boss walking among the commoners in the office and being the only one not wearing a suit jacket. You'll know he came to work in a 3 piece so he'll get credit for that, yet he'll be more comfortable and his 3 piece will last longer. Lapels and pin strips on the vest would help too. Anyway, I'll be considering that look if I'm ever in that position, though if I was high up enough I'd require casual clothing with no dress shoes or tie for everyone.


----------



## TradThrifter (Oct 22, 2012)

I almost bought a 3 piece baby blue suit from the thrift store. Then I thought, "When would I ever wear this?". Man, I wish I had bought it as it was only 15 US dollars!


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

Each person is best situated to determine what will work best in their particular work environment. But I very much doubt that if suit constitutes appropriate wear, a three piece suit would be far over the top. And suggesting that wearing one in such an environment could cost you your job must approach pure fiction. 

It is stating the obvious to assert that a three piece suit would be excessive in a business casual environment. So would a two piece suit.

RM - bravo.


----------



## kravi (Feb 26, 2013)

I really like the look of a three piece suit as I said above, but it is hard to get away with in my environment. I am a salesman, and the customer is the government. For me, I've found that wearing a suit is a must, as I work with a lot of military and ex-military folks. Folks who consider dressing well and respectfully a necessity, and will judge you as disrespectful if you don't follow etiquette. I can't say I blame them, as I'm a member of this site.

At the same time, fancy cars (regardless of whether or not you can afford them), three piece suits, rolexes, etc are all considered very bad form as a salesperson (in my experience, of course), as they show too much of a mercenary/selfish/whatever mentality. At least that is my read.

If I meet a gentleman (or lady) at the theatre who drives a nice car, I will think nothing of it. If I see a sales person who shows up for a customer meeting in a $100k+ car and a rolex then I think they are not sensitive to the fact that their customers are middle class people for the most part (despite the large budget the agency may have - not now of course) who will likely resent the heck out of someone who is "rubbing it in".

--Me


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

I don't recall saying anywhere it would cost you your job. Also, I did the you the courtesy of allowing that they were probably OK in your workplace.

If you want to belittle me by stating that my post approaches "pure fiction" I suppose you are entitled to do that.

In places where no one else dresses a certain way, for example three piece suits, which I see mostly in social situations, isolating yourself by doing something different can cause problems. No one is going to terminate you for wearing three piece suits and I never said that. If you are not a pretty senior employee and you are the only one wearing a three piece suit even in a suit wearing environment, you are probably estabilishing yourself as a bit of a maverick. Whether that is worth it or not is up to the employee. 

Even though the maverick would seldom be fired (and if he was, I guarantee the non-conforming suit will be mentioned nowhere in the dismissal letter) and would almost certainly not be fired over the suit, you could and probably would be the subject of mild bantering, mostly when you are not present, etc.

I never said you would be terminated for wearing a three piece suit. For most of us, we want a lot better at work than just "not being terminated." It is seldom a good idea to "not fit in" unless you are a really well established employee. Clothes are important, but not more important than my economic well-being, etc. If I were in an environment where my sport coats and ties were isolating me, I would not wear them. 

I question recommending that anyone (including a lot of people who are not clothing afficionados and are looking for basic advice) wear anything that is not commonly worn in their workplace.


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

^^^ Where did I attribute the job loss comment to you. Really, take your time and point it out. If you feel belittled, that's certainly not my doing.


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

I was responding in general to multiple comments by different thread participants, including yours. I see you declined my suggestion to read post 30. Had you done so, you might have discovered the source of some of those comments. As for how you choose to perceive my tone - feel free to think what you like.


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

For business trips to cold countries when the occasion is suitably formal. 

Had a business trip to a Baltic country once and got a walk sightseeing tour of the city when the temp had gone to -17 C very suddenly. I think the vest was what kept me alive.


----------



## Monocle (Oct 24, 2012)

I have seen more vested suits creeping into dept. stores here. But I don't see a wholesale trend. I've always liked them, but mainly in my thinner days. I do think that vest-fit is extremely important. Nothing worse than a tight roller (esp when sitting), or a "board" straight loose fit. Even with a cinch, relaxed and natural, but suitable to your body type, is not always an easy target.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Bjorn said:


> For business trips to cold countries when the occasion is suitably formal.
> 
> Had a business trip to a Baltic country once and got a walk sightseeing tour of the city when the temp had gone to -17 C very suddenly. I think the vest was what kept me alive.


Yikes! For those of us accustomed to Fahrenheit, that is about zero degrees. My condolences. Did your hosts have overcoats or were they also in just their suits?


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Bjorn said:


> For business trips to cold countries when the occasion is suitably formal.
> 
> Had a business trip to a Baltic country once and got a walk sightseeing tour of the city when the temp had gone to -17 C very suddenly. I think the vest was what kept me alive.


I hope you wore an overcoat!


----------



## Odradek (Sep 1, 2011)

TradThrifter said:


> I almost bought a 3 piece baby blue suit from the thrift store. Then I thought, "When would I ever wear this?". Man, I wish I had bought it as it was only 15 US dollars!


I have a powder blue, check 3 piece suit I bought from Bookster on eBay last year.
Dates from the late 60's or early 70's. Recently I got around to getting it altered to fit me better.
still not quite right, so I haven't worn it anywhere. The jacket has a very dated and odd cut to it, and I think getting it shortened slightly might help it.


----------



## MaxBuck (Apr 4, 2013)

kravi said:


> I really like the look of a three piece suit as I said above, but it is hard to get away with in my environment. I am a salesman, and the customer is the government. For me, I've found that wearing a suit is a must, as I work with a lot of military and ex-military folks. Folks who consider dressing well and respectfully a necessity, and will judge you as disrespectful if you don't follow etiquette. I can't say I blame them, as I'm a member of this site.
> 
> At the same time, fancy cars (regardless of whether or not you can afford them), three piece suits, rolexes, etc are all considered very bad form as a salesperson (in my experience, of course), as they show too much of a mercenary/selfish/whatever mentality. At least that is my read.
> 
> ...


Very sensible and sensitive perspective, and I'd bet you're a pretty doggone good salesman.

Being well-attuned to one's clients (listening more than you talk is an important component of this) is so important in sales success. Too bad I can't practice better what I preach.


----------



## Joseph Peter (Mar 26, 2012)

Wear them just about every day unless the temperature is too hot or I am picking a jury and trying a case (dont want my clothing to be a distraction to my client's case). Ever since I stepped into the custom pond, I always go 3 piece, even with my double Bs.


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

Never for me, but that's totally personal; it is rare I find them to be too much. The one exception would be when we had an intern who wore contrast collars and three piece pin stripe suits several days per week. I work in a very casual work place - most men wear untucked polos, unpressed chinos, and Ecco casual shoes - and it was pretty odd that he never seemed to grasp that.


----------



## kravi (Feb 26, 2013)

MaxBuck said:


> Very sensible and sensitive perspective, and I'd bet you're a pretty doggone good salesman.
> 
> Being well-attuned to one's clients (listening more than you talk is an important component of this) is so important in sales success. Too bad I can't practice better what I preach.


I try, but as you say, we all need to practice better what we preach.  We can all get better at our jobs, sell the right tools to the right customers so they end up happy, and retire to a beach some where and drink fruity drinks for the rest of our lives. At least that is my dream.

--Me


----------



## Koala-T (Sep 13, 2013)

Unfortunately, the only time I've ever worn a three-piece was my wedding day. It was an off-the-rack Perry Ellis number that I was ever so proud of that I now realize didn't really fit. I'm pretty sure it was even blended. However there is in my town a tailor that specializes not just in three pieces, but in turn of the century cuts and fabric, and they are ridiculously cheap and talented. I intend to avail myself of them very soon.


----------



## Anthony Charton (May 7, 2012)

kravi said:


> I really like the look of a three piece suit as I said above, but it is hard to get away with in my environment. I am a salesman, and the customer is the government. For me, I've found that wearing a suit is a must, as I work with a lot of military and ex-military folks. Folks who consider dressing well and respectfully a necessity, and will judge you as disrespectful if you don't follow etiquette. I can't say I blame them, as I'm a member of this site.
> 
> At the same time, fancy cars (regardless of whether or not you can afford them), three piece suits, rolexes, etc are all considered very bad form as a salesperson (in my experience, of course), as they show too much of a mercenary/selfish/whatever mentality. At least that is my read.
> 
> ...


This is a European perspective, and I have nothing to teach you about your occupation, but I'm _much_ more likely to listen to a salesperson if they dress with both taste and a bit of bravura. I have no problem with a salesman displaying his (hypothetical) sense of elegance in his own garb. I'd actually be delighted to see one wearing a 3-piece, or, rarer yet, a DB suit. To me-though I am aware our cultural paradigms differ across continents- that would be in no way analogous to an ostentatious watch or vehicle. The fun thing about spending time in Italy this Summer was that nobody was afraid of wearing whatever they wanted- and generally doing it rather well.


----------



## Matt S (Jun 15, 2006)

Anthony Charton said:


> This is a European perspective, and I have nothing to teach you about your occupation, but I'm _much_ more likely to listen to a salesperson if they dress with both taste and a bit of bravura. I have no problem with a salesman displaying his (hypothetical) sense of elegance in his own garb. I'd actually be delighted to see one wearing a 3-piece, or, rarer yet, a DB suit. To me-though I am aware our cultural paradigms differ across continents- that would be in no way analogous to an ostentatious watch or vehicle. The fun thing about spending time in Italy this Summer was that nobody was afraid of wearing whatever they wanted- and generally doing it rather well.


I agree with this. If a salesman dressed better than me, it's something I'd have respect for. It's not good to make the customer feel uncomfortable by dressing to far above their level, but a little above should get respect.


----------



## JonnyFoy (Aug 11, 2013)

I'm curious about when build/size become determining factors in whether someone should wear a three piece suit. If you wear a two piece in a 48 or 50, is a three piece going to look odder on you than it would on someone who wears a 40-42?


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

A bunch of malarkey. Three piece suits are fine no matter what your size is.


----------



## RM Bantista (May 30, 2009)

JonnyFoy said:


> I'm curious about when build/size become determining factors in whether someone should wear a three piece suit. If you wear a two piece in a 48 or 50, is a three piece going to look odder on you than it would on someone who wears a 40-42?


JonnyFoy,
A great many questions suddenly from a period of observation and wonder, but in the best interests of humanity at large, as one who has been variously proportioned in many different circumstances and many different cultural milieu throughout a life projected to have ended long long before the advanced age of yourself, it has been a personal observation that a three piece suit, whether double-breasted, single-button, or any other configuration one may propose is one of the most tolerant types of garment for whatsoever conditions a person may be met with where the aim is to be well attired and presentable in public. Obviously, there are conditions that preclude them, but these conditions have no particular bearing to the topic under discussion. Any person may present themselves well to the world in a garment thoughtfully chosen to advance their personal goals, and such a wide latitude exists with this staple configuration that a wise person may find a way through the difficulties of body-type and stature to their own solution as appropriate to their own circumstances in life as we have it to live. Having said as much in other ways and on various occasions, it may be seen that my aim is true and my mind is clear and my objectives well considered. Let us rest now, Hopefully to sleep and dream, as some one some time said though doubtless a paraphrase of a great master's works.
Good 'morrow,
rudy


----------



## kravi (Feb 26, 2013)

RM Bantista said:


> JonnyFoy,
> A great many questions suddenly from a period of observation and wonder, but in the best interests of humanity at large, as one who has been variously proportioned in many different circumstances and many different cultural milieu throughout a life projected to have ended long long before the advanced age of yourself, it has been a personal observation that a three piece suit, whether double-breasted, single-button, or any other configuration one may propose is one of the most tolerant types of garment for whatsoever conditions a person may be met with where the aim is to be well attired and presentable in public. Obviously, there are conditions that preclude them, but these conditions have no particular bearing to the topic under discussion. Any person may present themselves well to the world in a garment thoughtfully chosen to advance their personal goals, and such a wide latitude exists with this staple configuration that a wise person may find a way through the difficulties of body-type and stature to their own solution as appropriate to their own circumstances in life as we have it to live. Having said as much in other ways and on various occasions, it may be seen that my aim is true and my mind is clear and my objectives well considered. Let us rest now, Hopefully to sleep and dream, as some one some time said though doubtless a paraphrase of a great master's works.
> Good 'morrow,
> rudy


Wut?

--Me


----------



## Bohan (Sep 16, 2013)

I think he means a vest is like a corset so it helps fat people hold in their stomach. Then I think he got worn out from all those words and went to sleep.


----------



## JonnyFoy (Aug 11, 2013)

RM Bantista said:


> JonnyFoy,
> A great many questions suddenly from a period of observation and wonder, but in the best interests of humanity at large, as one who has been variously proportioned in many different circumstances and many different cultural milieu throughout a life projected to have ended long long before the advanced age of yourself, it has been a personal observation that a three piece suit, whether double-breasted, single-button, or any other configuration one may propose is one of the most tolerant types of garment for whatsoever conditions a person may be met with where the aim is to be well attired and presentable in public. Obviously, there are conditions that preclude them, but these conditions have no particular bearing to the topic under discussion. Any person may present themselves well to the world in a garment thoughtfully chosen to advance their personal goals, and such a wide latitude exists with this staple configuration that a wise person may find a way through the difficulties of body-type and stature to their own solution as appropriate to their own circumstances in life as we have it to live. Having said as much in other ways and on various occasions, it may be seen that my aim is true and my mind is clear and my objectives well considered. Let us rest now, Hopefully to sleep and dream, as some one some time said though doubtless a paraphrase of a great master's works.
> Good 'morrow,
> rudy


I can dig it. I especially laughed when I read the part about being "variously proportioned" in different "cultural milieu," which made me imagine my suit size changing with direction and length of travel. It's an interesting idea, sort of a theory of relativity for menswear. But wait - back to drab reality: what ARE the conditions that preclude the wearing of such a suit? Those are kind of what my question (and the OP) was aiming at in the first place and have everything to bear on it...


----------



## RM Bantista (May 30, 2009)

JonnyFoy said:


> I can dig it. I especially laughed when I read the part about being "variously proportioned" in different "cultural milieu," which made me imagine my suit size changing with direction and length of travel. It's an interesting idea, sort of a theory of relativity for menswear. But wait - back to drab reality: what ARE the conditions that preclude the wearing of such a suit? Those are kind of what my question (and the OP) was aiming at in the first place and have everything to bear on it...


Very well, persons of substance are often sent into situations where life and limb are under constant stress, and the danger should one neglect to have the appropriate gear for the situation may well mean a lifetime of illness. One has known scientists of great reputation to be assigned to clean rat and mouse refuse without any safety gear whatsoever in conditions that ought to make an empathetic person weep. One would prefer that such things should never happen to anyone, but... Been there done that; can't talk about any of it. Go back to sleep kiddies.
You speak with survivors of calamities and unimaginable horrors and confound your safety and smugness with smirks for those who have walked through death's door daily to make your world.
One will allow that it may be that you lack a proper understanding of reality, or that you may well be the ignorant savages William Goldman proposed. Certainly, you have what so ever you please as you like. Far be it from my perspective to bother to raise you up as your parents ought to have.
Those who have been in my charge are all well and true human beings who bring more to the world than disdain for any act of kindness.
Go on your way in peace,
rudy


----------



## smmrfld (May 22, 2007)

Bohan said:


> I think he means a vest is like a corset so it helps fat people hold in their stomach. Then I think he got worn out from all those words and went to sleep.


Best post of the day.


----------



## smmrfld (May 22, 2007)

RM Bantista said:


> Very well, persons of substance are often sent into situations where life and limb are under constant stress, and the danger should one neglect to have the appropriate gear for the situation may well mean a lifetime of illness. One has known scientists of great reputation to be assigned to clean rat and mouse refuse without any safety gear whatsoever in conditions that ought to make an empathetic person weep. One would prefer that such things should never happen to anyone, but... Been there done that; can't talk about any of it. Go back to sleep kiddies.
> You speak with survivors of calamities and unimaginable horrors and confound your safety and smugness with smirks for those who have walked through death's door daily to make your world.
> One will allow that it may be that you lack a proper understanding of reality, or that you may well be the ignorant savages William Goldman proposed. Certainly, you have what so ever you please as you like. Far be it from my perspective to bother to raise you up as your parents ought to have.
> Those who have been in my charge are all well and true human beings who bring more to the world than disdain for any act of kindness.
> ...


Let me tackle this one. You can wear a three-piece suit while cleaning rat and mouse droppings but you may be considered an ignorant savage if you do so. Fair enough, I suppose.


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

Don't much like three piece suits, don't own any, so don't wear 'em. Call me a philistine if you will, but I find them stuffy, old-mannish, and costume-y. Add a watch chain and you're totally in the realm of retro costuming, in my book anyway.

Maybe if I lived in a colder climate I'd feel differently.


----------



## smmrfld (May 22, 2007)

JLibourel said:


> Don't much like three piece suits, don't own any, so don't wear 'em. Call me a philistine if you will, but I find them stuffy, old-mannish, and costume-y. Add a watch chain and you're totally in the realm of retro costuming, in my book anyway.
> 
> Maybe if I lived in a colder climate I'd feel differently.


Agree with this completely.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

JLibourel said:


> Don't much like three piece suits, don't own any, so don't wear 'em. Call me a philistine if you will, but I find them stuffy, old-mannish, and costume-y. Add a watch chain and you're totally in the realm of retro costuming, in my book anyway.
> 
> Maybe if I lived in a colder climate I'd feel differently.


And yet... it's not stuffy, old-mannish, and costume-y to wear a day cravat with a tweed sport coat to a grocery store? You are an enigma and half sometimes.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Furthermore, if the three piece suit is all those things, why is it selling so well right now? I don't think I've ever seen as many three piece suit options from the average menswear retailer than I have now.

https://www.ft.com/intl/cms/s/2/43f31bb4-29b3-11e3-9bc6-00144feab7de.html#axzz2gvZegL82


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

RM Bantista said:


> Very well, persons of substance are often sent into situations where life and limb are under constant stress, and the danger should one neglect to have the appropriate gear for the situation may well mean a lifetime of illness. One has known scientists of great reputation to be assigned to clean rat and mouse refuse without any safety gear whatsoever in conditions that ought to make an empathetic person weep. One would prefer that such things should never happen to anyone, but... Been there done that; can't talk about any of it. Go back to sleep kiddies.
> You speak with survivors of calamities and unimaginable horrors and confound your safety and smugness with smirks for those who have walked through death's door daily to make your world.
> One will allow that it may be that you lack a proper understanding of reality, or that you may well be the ignorant savages William Goldman proposed. Certainly, you have what so ever you please as you like. Far be it from my perspective to bother to raise you up as your parents ought to have.
> Those who have been in my charge are all well and true human beings who bring more to the world than disdain for any act of kindness.
> ...


Those enemies of Art whose ignorance is to be pitied? cf. the Princess Bride.


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

Jovan said:


> And yet... it's not stuffy, old-mannish, and costume-y to wear a day cravat with a tweed sport coat to a grocery store? You are an enigma and half sometimes.


I take that as a compliment! I know I have said this before to you, Jovan, "Consistency is the hobgoblin of little minds."

Actually, on reflection, I would qualify my comments about three-piece suits somewhat. For instance, I think they are an excellent choice for daytime weddings, particularly if the vest is of a somewhat dandified style (e.g., collared, DB). Certainly, this would be a better option than some rental morning coat or any and all tuxedoes.


----------



## MaxBuck (Apr 4, 2013)

Anthony Charton said:


> This is a European perspective, and I have nothing to teach you about your occupation, but I'm _much_ more likely to listen to a salesperson if they dress with both taste and a bit of bravura.





Matt S said:


> I agree with this. If a salesman dressed better than me, it's something I'd have respect for.


Is either of you guys in a position wherein you have purchasing responsibilities for a company? Or is either of you a star salesman?

If either answer is "yes," your point of view may have merit. If not, I suggest you not provide guidance you can't back up with legitimacy. Having been in a position to both buy and sell professional services, both your points of view seem to me to be unvarnished BS. (Not that I haven't engaged in that myself ...)


----------



## Matt S (Jun 15, 2006)

MaxBuck said:


> Is either of you guys in a position wherein you have purchasing responsibilities for a company? Or is either of you a star salesman?
> 
> If either answer is "yes," your point of view may have merit. If not, I suggest you not provide guidance you can't back up with legitimacy. Having been in a position to both buy and sell professional services, both your points of view seem to me to be unvarnished BS. (Not that I haven't engaged in that myself ...)


No, I am not a salesman, I just buy from them. If I'm buying clothes, a house, a car, etc, I would be impressed by a well-dressed salesman. But I know a high-level salesman who makes million-dollar deals and he told me he has to wear expensive suits and a Patek Philippe watch to impress the people who are buying. He said he works with a man who is always sure to flash his gold Rolex, and it gets him sales because it shows he is successful. But this is New York.


----------



## MaxBuck (Apr 4, 2013)

Matt S said:


> No, I am not a salesman, I just buy from them. If I'm buying clothes, a house, a car, etc, I would be impressed by a well-dressed salesman. But I know a high-level salesman who makes million-dollar deals and he told me he has to wear expensive suits and a Patek Philippe watch to impress the people who are buying. He said he works with a man who is always sure to flash his gold Rolex, and it gets him sales because it shows he is successful. But this is New York.


But we're talking corporate sales, which is a different game entirely from both retail and high-end real estate. I don't doubt RE sales people wear PP watches and expensive suits when they're selling $2 million properties, but that's kind of the point.

My only suggestion is that one should refrain from advising others unless one has personal knowledge of the field they're playing in. That includes the geographic region, since customs in New York vary substantially from those in Cleveland, Tulsa, and Pascagoula.


----------



## Matt S (Jun 15, 2006)

MaxBuck said:


> But we're talking corporate sales, which is a different game entirely from both retail and high-end real estate. I don't doubt RE sales people wear PP watches and expensive suits when they're selling $2 million properties, but that's kind of the point.
> 
> My only suggestion is that one should refrain from advising others unless one has personal knowledge of the field they're playing in. That includes the geographic region, since customs in New York vary substantially from those in Cleveland, Tulsa, and Pascagoula.


I'm apologise if you got the wrong idea about my post. I wasn't advising you, nor do I believe Anthony Charton was either. We're talking about salesman in our experiences. For the record, the guy I know who wears the fancy watch and suits is in corporate sales, but yes, in NYC.


----------



## bgfalcon (Sep 25, 2012)

Maybe this places me in the minority, but I don't put any thought into the selection of a two- or three-piece suit. Maybe the weather, but usually that doesn't play any role either.

Just depends on if I feel like having a vest for the day. Although my sense isn't guided by any rules and I'm only twenty two. I think our notions are likely guided by the fact it's rare to see people in anything but gym clothes outside these days. A suit is surprising, and it seems like every layer elicits another gasp from peers. I have a hunch it's just a social construct. If you like it and you feel good wearing a three-piece, I reckon you'd be crazy not to.


----------



## Bohan (Sep 16, 2013)

This thread just reminded me that the suit I was considering buying is a 3 piece. I noticed the vest as I took the jacket off the hanger and immediately forgot about it. Maybe one reason not to get a 3 piece is because you can get a better quality 2 piece for the same price since there's one less piece of clothing.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

JLibourel said:


> I take that as a compliment! I know I have said this before to you, Jovan, "Consistency is the hobgoblin of little minds."
> 
> Actually, on reflection, I would qualify my comments about three-piece suits somewhat. For instance, I think they are an excellent choice for daytime weddings, particularly if the vest is of a somewhat dandified style (e.g., collared, DB). Certainly, this would be a better option than some rental morning coat or any and all tuxedoes.


Fair enough. I just find the discrepancies with your opinions... amusing sometimes. 

I'm certain one could find a number of inconsistencies with my sartorial choices.



Bohan said:


> This thread just reminded me that the suit I was considering buying is a 3 piece. I noticed the vest as I took the jacket off the hanger and immediately forgot about it. Maybe one reason not to get a 3 piece is because you can get a better quality 2 piece for the same price since there's one less piece of clothing.


But the third piece, even if you rarely wear it (like me) provides some flexibility. One of those things that is "just nice to have in case" for more dressed up events or if you simply feel like it. I would bite the bullet and buy it.


----------

